# What game do you think should get a retro remake?



## AshleyAshes (Apr 15, 2010)

Perfect Dark, Super Street Fighter II Turbo HD Remix, Bionic Commando Rearmed, X-Com and plenty of other titles are getting quickly remade and upgraded or entirely remade into modern large scale games these days.

So what game do you think should get remade?

Me?  My vote is for Broderbund & DSI's 1990 game 'Stunts' (Also known as '4D Sports Driving' in some regions)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TxANYMqd8cY

It even had an awesome tilebased track editor.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M9ephr8RqJU&feature=related

This game needs to be remade for XBLA and PSN and it's track editor should remain for with tracks being shared online between players!


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 15, 2010)

I'm surprised Kid Icarus isn't being made into a sprawling, Zelda-esk epic after they shoved Pit into Brawl for no reason.

Because I want that.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 15, 2010)

Banjo-Kazooie. It got re-released on XBLA, but all they did was polish it up a bit. If they remade it with newer graphics it would be fucking awesome. They also better make the next game (if they do make one) an actual _platformer_.


----------



## Kajet (Apr 15, 2010)

Actually Stunts is now freeware or something like that...


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Banjo-Kazooie. It got re-released on XBLA, but all they did was polish it up a bit. If they remade it with newer graphics it would be fucking awesome. They also better make the next game (if they do make one) an actual _platformer_.



Very relevant.

http://images.encyclopediadramatica.com/images/3/34/Banjo_Kazooie_Comic.jpg


----------



## Mentova (Apr 15, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Very relevant.
> 
> http://images.encyclopediadramatica.com/images/3/34/Banjo_Kazooie_Comic.jpg


I lol every time I see that.


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 15, 2010)

Crimson Skies, though you can get it on XBLA I would like to see an polished remake or update of it.
Re-Volt, Mechwarrior, and Earthbound


----------



## Chmat (Apr 15, 2010)

Little Big Adventure 2 - Twinsen's Odosey. 

I've grown up with this game. I would love to beat the crap out of the pregnant girlfriend ZoÃ« again, and when im done she gives me a kiss! >:3

Oh, and also becouse the actuall game was awesome!


----------



## Runefox (Apr 15, 2010)

X-COM: UFO Defense (UFO: Enemy Unknown). Yes, they're making an FPS "sequel" to the game, and there have been sequels (but nothing in over a decade), but they haven't really done it justice. This game is quite literally one of the best PC games and one of the best turn-based strategy games of all time.

@kyle19: Mechwarrior is getting a (so far very awesome-looking) remake, and I wouldn't exactly call Crimson Skies retro.


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 15, 2010)

Runefox said:


> @kyle19: Mechwarrior is getting a (so far very awesome-looking) remake, and I wouldn't exactly call Crimson Skies retro.



True, Crimson Skies is only a few years old, but I wouldn't mind a remake. And I heard that Smith and Tinker was making a new Mechwarrior game, but they haven't said anything about it since July of last year.


----------



## Zydala (Apr 15, 2010)

I can't think of anything that's not terribly tainted by my childhood nostalgia D: ("oregon trail! zoombinis! .... no wait these are all terrible ideas.") 

honestly I'd just like a third game in the Chrono series myself. :*


----------



## CinnamonApples (Apr 15, 2010)

Tojam and Earl. 8)


----------



## Ibuuyk (Apr 15, 2010)

I want a major patch for Age of Empires I, and NOT in 3D.  I mean, if the gameplay & controls were as good as Age of Empires II, it would be so much better.  I mean, who didn't love the Changs?  But who loved the lack of civilization technology tree, units bumping into each other & stopping, confused.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 15, 2010)

Runefox said:


> X-COM: UFO Defense (UFO: Enemy Unknown). Yes, they're making an FPS "sequel" to the game, and there have been sequels (but nothing in over a decade), but they haven't really done it justice. This game is quite literally one of the best PC games and one of the best turn-based strategy games of all time.


I wish they would you know... make a modern graphics version of the original. Yet 3d generated slightly streamlined interface, more tech options and guns.... possibly some new mission types..... and to not fuck it up.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 15, 2010)

Jazz Jackrabbit

JAZZ FUCKING JACKRABBIT

also, Battletoads :3


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 15, 2010)

CinnamonApples said:


> Tojam and Earl. 8)



Get this man a hooker.


----------



## FaSMaN (Apr 15, 2010)

Depends on how far back it has to be I guess lol..

First thing that pops to mind is Death Rally, that game has everything a post apocalyptic racer needs, you can do up your own cars, fit them with machine guns or mines, bribe the ref , sabotage your opponents cars etc... but so far no modern game has come close  .

PS dont even try to compare it with GTA, Carmageddon or Flat out :-x


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 15, 2010)

Is it like Vigilante 8?


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 15, 2010)

You know what needs a current gen remake?
*
JOUST







JOUST*​


----------



## FaSMaN (Apr 15, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> Is it like Vigilante 8?



Never played Vigilante 8,but reading the wiki article its like Twisted metal so its similar except in twisted metal you didnt have to race, it was more a destruction derby, in Death rally you must still win the race to get cash, or destroy all other vechles to win and get a bonus. But like I said I never played Vigilante 8, but will give it a go none the less, thanks for the heads up.

PS Death rally is freeware now so you can give it a go: http://www.remedygames.com/games/deathrally

Edit1: forgot to mention it even had NOS , before any other racing game ever dreamed about it lol..


----------



## Runefox (Apr 15, 2010)

I remember Death Rally. It's like a top-down 2D Carmageddon, more or less, except with actual weapons instead of just ramming people all over the place. It was quite a lot of fun.


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 15, 2010)

Runefox said:


> I remember Death Rally. It's like a top-down 2D Carmageddon, more or less, except with actual weapons instead of just ramming people all over the place. It was quite a lot of fun.



Death Rally you say?

A DooM remake that didn't suck would be cool. Ditto for Turok.

Also Flashback.


----------



## Runefox (Apr 15, 2010)

> A DooM remake that didn't suck would be cool.



Well, there's always Doomsday, which is more or less a completely new engine and along with high-res texture packs and model packs and so on brings the game graphically up in around the Half Life area.


----------



## Lazydabear (Apr 15, 2010)

I wish they bring back Mutant League Hockey or Football.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 15, 2010)

Zydala said:


> I can't think of anything that's not terribly tainted by my childhood nostalgia D: ("oregon trail! zoombinis! .... no wait these are all terrible ideas.")
> 
> honestly I'd just like a third game in the Chrono series myself. :*


Yes, I agree completely with both parts. Chrono was my first real RPG, and it was great. I miss those games.


----------



## Joeyyy (Apr 15, 2010)

pong.


----------



## Runefox (Apr 15, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> pong.



They already did that a couple of times, and... Well, the success rate was low. I can't remember what it was called now, but I believe there was a late Playstation/early PS2-era Pong remake that was actually in 3D. I don't remember it doing well.

EDIT: Yeah, PSX. Pong: The Next Level. (Video)


----------



## Joeyyy (Apr 15, 2010)

Runefox said:


> They already did that a couple of times, and... Well, the success rate was low. I can't remember what it was called now, but I believe there was a late Playstation/early PS2-era Pong remake that was actually in 3D. I don't remember it doing well.



im talkin virtual reality.  think about it.  youre the sticks, and there's a huge ass ball that you gotta jump in the way of to defend your goal.  sicckkk.

inb4 "thats soccer"

ITS NOT. ID ACTUALLY PLAY THIS.


----------



## Runefox (Apr 15, 2010)

@Joeyyy: Sounds like someone has fond memories of Reboot.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 15, 2010)

Pokemon Gold.

OH WAIT. â™¥ â™¥ â™¥

Today I was thinking of how awesome it'd be for Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past to be remade.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 15, 2010)

Tales of Eternia*.*

That is all.


----------



## TwilightV (Apr 15, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Pokemon Gold.
> 
> OH WAIT. â™¥ â™¥ â™¥
> 
> Today I was thinking of how awesome it'd be for Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past to be remade.



The GBA version was kind've a remake...


----------



## SirRob (Apr 15, 2010)

TwilightV said:


> The GBA version was kind've a remake...


That was a port.


----------



## Ames (Apr 15, 2010)

Dig-dug.

Actually that would be kinda like a horror game... Blowing cute enemies up into fucking piles of meat and intestines with an air-pump gun.


----------



## TwilightV (Apr 15, 2010)

SirRob said:


> That was a port.



An enhanced port actually. It featured voice clips of young Link, and a trading quest and extra dungeon that could only be accessed by linking to another copy of the game. Also, it included the standalone Four Swords game. :V


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 15, 2010)

Doom

Doom 3 doesn't count because it sucked so bad.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 15, 2010)

Doom 3 never existed.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Apr 15, 2010)

Sonic and Knuckles.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 15, 2010)

TwilightV said:


> An enhanced port actually. It featured voice clips of young Link, and a trading quest and extra dungeon that could only be accessed by linking to another copy of the game. Also, it included the standalone Four Swords game. :V


Saw a video of it; the voice clips were a terrible decision. Dunno anything about the trading quest or extra dungeon though. Regardless, it still doesn't qualify as a true remake. Tell me, would you REALLY want to consider that a remake?


----------



## TwilightV (Apr 16, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Saw a video of it; the voice clips were a terrible decision. Dunno anything about the trading quest or extra dungeon though. Regardless, it still doesn't qualify as a true remake. Tell me, would you REALLY want to consider that a remake?



Well I never called it a remake. 

There's a fan made video somewhere of Kakariko village remade in 3-D thats pretty awesome though. :3


----------



## Shiralith (Apr 16, 2010)

Zero Wing. They could make it a 3D on-rails space shooter with more plotline than a badly translated intro. If you actually take the time to play Zero Wing, it's a pretty awesome game. Also, I'd like to see the Legend of Dragoon remade. Or get a sequel. Or a prequel.... So many unused possibilities. And although it's a fairly recent game, I'd like to see a 360 rerelease of Halo 2 after it was permanently offlined this afternoon by Microsoft. I played until the final seconds.....


----------



## SirRob (Apr 16, 2010)

TwilightV said:


> Well I never called it a remake.
> 
> There's a fan made video somewhere of Kakariko village remade in 3-D thats pretty awesome though. :3


Wow, the translation to 3-D is perfect, it kept the style and everything. Very impressive.


----------



## Riptor (Apr 16, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> Me?  My vote is for Broderbund & DSI's 1990 game 'Stunts' (Also known as '4D Sports Driving' in some regions)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TxANYMqd8cY
> 
> ...



Have you ever played Trackmania? It's pretty much the same kind of concept, with all the stuff your asking for, and there's a free version of it on Steam.

Also, personally, I want some kind of remake of Covert Action. It's made by the same guy who made Civilization, where you're a secret agent trying to solve global crimes by finding clues, tapping phones, cracking codes, and occasionally shooting dudes. I'm not sure if there'd be enough content for a full retail remake, but if it were on XBLA or Steam, that'd be nice.


----------

